# Grandview Las Vegas



## Mayble (May 1, 2013)

I booked a two bedroom at the Grandview Las Vegas for May 19th using my RCI weeks account.  I've never been to this resort, or Vegas for that matter.  I realize it is not on the strip, but hoping it has a good shuttle.  My question is, what room location should I ask for?  Is there a newer section of the resort I should request, or rooms which are recently renovated?
Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

The Strip is Las Vegas Blvd. and Grand View is on Las Vegas Blvd., but it is south of the central casino area.  Right next door, there is a large casino with many dining options that we like a lot - South Point.

The resort is relatively new - I would just ask for a high floor, away from construction. 

There is a shuttle, but it doesn't run very often. Once or twice a week it goes to the Fremont Street Experience, and twice a day (?) to the Fashion Show Mall, which is right in the middle of the casinos.  There is a charge, and you have to sign up.  You probably will want a car.


----------



## Mayble (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Denise.  I was really hoping to rely on the shuttle, I thought they ran more often.  I guess I will look into getting a car, or possibly taking cabs.


----------



## Mayble (May 1, 2013)

Are the two bedrooms lock offs?


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

From Grandview, to the central strip, it is about 7-8 miles - cab fare it going to add up quickly.  Plus you will want to get off the strip and do some sightseeing.


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

Mayble said:


> Are the two bedrooms lock offs?



Yes - two completely separate units joined by a foyer.


----------



## Karen G (May 1, 2013)

Mayble said:


> I was really hoping to rely on the shuttle, I thought they ran more often.  I guess I will look into getting a car, or possibly taking cabs.



There is a shuttle next door at the  SouthPoint casino but it looks like it's $8/person per day for one round trip. It leaves pretty frequently.



Mayble said:


> Are the two bedrooms lock offs?


 The two bedroom units are actually two complete one bedroom units that have a common foyer.


----------



## Mayble (May 1, 2013)

Thanks!  I love the idea of having two full one bedroom units.  I'll be going with two friends, so it will be nice to have the privacy of the separate units.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 2, 2013)

Take it from me, you need a car. A shuttle which runs once an hour, and will cost $24. For the three of you will get old very quickly. For not much more per day you can rent a car and come and go as you wish.

I live here now, but when I visited ( for many years before moving here), I *always* rented a car.  You miss a lot if you don't have one.  There is a lot more to Vegas than The The Strip.  While Grandview is on Las Vegas Blvd, it is most definitely not on The Strip, nor is it walkable from there.

If thevGrandview shuttle only goes to the Fashion Show Mall, I wouldn't consider that handy either. Most of us consider the mall near the Northern end of The Strip, and the shuttle stop is not at the front of the mall. From the front of the mall, Wynn, Encore, Palazzo, and TI look "right across the street," but the desert is misleading and to the inside of a casino could be 1/4 to 1/2 mile!

Fern, a Las Vegas Local


----------



## BevL (May 2, 2013)

Our son took a cab from the Flamingo Hilton out to the Grandview when we were there two years ago.  I don't remember what the fare was but it was enough that I ended up driving them back in as opposed to cabbing back.

Plus there are no grocery stores or anything within what I would consider walking distance.  You really do need a car.  They're not that expensive in Vegas and cab fare and shuttles will cost you way more for four people.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 2, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> The Strip is Las Vegas Blvd. and Grand View is on Las Vegas Blvd., but it is south of the central casino area.  Right next door, there is a large casino with many dining options that we like a lot - South Point.
> 
> The resort is relatively new - I would just ask for a high floor, away from construction.
> 
> There is a shuttle, but it doesn't run very often. Once or twice a week it goes to the Fremont Street Experience, and twice a day (?) to the Fashion Show Mall, which is right in the middle of the casinos.  There is a charge, and you have to sign up.  You probably will want a car.



Once you book and are confirmed via RCI, do you just call the resort and put in a building request? How far ahead should you do this?

Grandview is a great resort and South Point is a very nice casino with a movie theater and bowling alley inside. Also some inexpensive food options as well. To keep the cab a little cheaper have it take you to the Excalibur or Tropicana which is the south end of the strip closest to the Grandview. Any further up you will get stuck in strip traffic and also possibly get hustled by the cabbie taking a roundabout way. From there you can walk the strip and even buy tram passes to get you from one end to the other.

Have fun! Just dont end up on the show Vegas Strip


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2013)

I've stayed there a couple times (and I own there).

All of the 2BR units are two 1BR lockoffs.  Great for two couples.  Not great for kids.

Parking (when I was there) was horrible.  Maybe that's been addressed, but it was an issue when I was there.  Some nights, I had a very hard time finding a spot.  I guess you can park across the street at South Point if you have to.

I definitely recommend a car.  A taxi would add up very quickly, rental cars are cheap in Vegas, and parking is free and plentiful almost everywhere.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 2, 2013)

*South Point Hot Dogs For 75¢*




Smokatoke said:


> South Point is a very nice casino with a movie theater and bowling alley inside. Also some inexpensive food options as well.


According to the May 2103 list of Top 10 Las Vegas Values, South Point has hot dogs for 75¢ apiece from a cart in the sports book, sold from 10AM until the cart closes down about 5PM.

Yum. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> Once you book and are confirmed via RCI, do you just call the resort and put in a building request? How far ahead should you do this?
> 
> Grandview is a great resort and South Point is a very nice casino with a movie theater and bowling alley inside. Also some inexpensive food options as well. To keep the cab a little cheaper have it take you to the Excalibur or Tropicana which is the south end of the strip closest to the Grandview. Any further up you will get stuck in strip traffic and also possibly get hustled by the cabbie taking a roundabout way. From there you can walk the strip and even buy tram passes to get you from one end to the other.
> 
> Have fun! Just dont end up on the show Vegas Strip



Yes - I called and confirmed my trade and put in the request, and then asked again at check-in.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I've stayed there a couple times (and I own there).
> 
> All of the 2BR units are two 1BR lockoffs.  Great for two couples.  Not great for kids.
> 
> ...



Sometimes the ground lots fill up, but we always found spots in the parking garage.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Sometimes the ground lots fill up, but we always found spots in the parking garage.


Ah, the parking garage must be new since I was there.  (It's been a while.)


----------



## Karen G (May 2, 2013)

Another nice perq at Southpoint is the senior discount for movies before 3 p.m. on weekdays. It's just $4 with a players card, which is free to get.


----------



## Mayble (May 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  We have decided to rent a car.

One more question, RCI mentions a $25 resort fee.  Is this weekly or daily fee?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 7, 2013)

It is per week but it has been reported here that they haven't been collecting it since November or December.  I would be prepared to pay but not mention it if they don't.


----------

